# Betta Drawing??



## UglyMuffin777

Hey so I have some time now, and almost day tomarrow to kill, and I am bored  I have to catch up on drawing, since I have art classes all this and next year, so a great way to do that is to draw your guys bettas if you want me to!!  If you want it colored in or lineart, scales or no scales, or whatever just tell me!! And I haven't established a limit right now since I don't know how well this will work out  

Example: (and normally the color is a lot better, but I just had to make up a random betta.)


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Could you color my sparky? The one in my propfile pic? I want him exactly how is in that if you could. Thanks!


----------



## PhilipPhish

Can you do one of prince nez and tigger? Thanks! Your a really good artist!


----------



## NCBetta

That's really good  keep it up


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Okay this is as exact as I could make sparky!

And of course I'll do prince nez and tigger!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

@NCBetta: Thank you


----------



## fishman12

Good job! Keep up the good work!


----------



## PhilipPhish

Your a really great artist!

I'm excited to see Nezzie and Tiggs!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Thank you!! And I here they are!! Sorry, if I didn't get the colors just right, its because I only have 24 diff colored markers  And that strange black thing in the bottom left corner of prince nez's pic? That is a failed attempt at a signature so yea  ha.. ha... ha..... But I hope you like them!!!!

**Edit: that green color on nez's pic is supposed to be a light tan but the permanent marker I used got really dark


----------



## PhilipPhish

AWW! they look soo cute! I'm gonna save em and print em out! So pretty!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Thank you


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Sparky looks great!!!


----------



## Midnight Bettas

could you do this female for me? I just got her today and i don't know what to name her so just don't put a name on her.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

@Midnight: The good news: i finished her (I had to do her twice since the first time my markers were wayyy to dark, and so I did her with colored pencil) the bad news: i dont have access to a scanner till tommarrow.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Could you do my betta Bruce?


----------



## betta dude

can you draw my avatar


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Sure :] but I won't have a scanner till tomarrow.


----------



## Midnight Bettas

ok thats fine


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Okay Midnight here is your dahlin' girl  I did her twice since, my markerswere wayyy to dark. And is it okay if I started drawing realistically??? I'm way better that way


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Well here is Bruce  He has such wonderful coloring, and is such a beauty.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Last but certainly not least:

Anyone else??


----------



## Midnight Bettas

UglyMuffin777 said:


> Okay Midnight here is your dahlin' girl  I did her twice since, my markerswere wayyy to dark. And is it okay if I started drawing realistically??? I'm way better that way


 
Could you do my girl realisticly too? By the way she rocks! Awesome pic!:-D


----------



## UglyMuffin777

The same one??


----------



## fishman12

Great job!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Thank you  I'm so thankful to everyone who has allowed me to draw their bettas because now I feel I am now getting better at this, and developing my own style. They're not great but after all I'm only 13 (even though My page says I'm 15, but that was an accident )


----------



## fishman12

When I can get on my other computer (with the a pic) I'll post one.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

=]


----------



## rosefoo

Feel free to do Gillie! You can do him however you want.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Thank You! He's great! You did an awsome job on his coloring!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Aww 'shanks! I'm glad you like!!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Gillie!!!! He kinda reminds me of a lion, lol!!


----------



## Midnight Bettas

UglyMuffin777 said:


> The same one??


 
yes but only if you have time


----------



## smellsfishie

Aww these are so cute. Can you do my new fish, beauregard? You don't have to put his name on it.


----------



## betta dude

aw you are soooo good at this


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Of course I'll do beauregard!!! He is such a beauty!!!

Any way last night, when I had zero things to do, I was skimming through the threads and saw gunsABlazin had been drawing the merman bettas. So I thought I could try to draw one :shock: AHHHHH its bad.








I know: the horror!!

This next one looks angry-








Don't get mad at me gunsABlazin!! I know I stole your idea, but it was only for fun ;-)


----------



## Mermaid Fish

lol get mad at him, he stole my idea. Remember way back when I was doing watercolor mermaids. Oh, and you mermaid is pretty good.What are you using to draw?


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Oh, thanks  and I tried to go back to see your pics, but unforchantly the pics were deletled **sigh. And I am just using a mechanical pencil, colored pencils, and a skinny black sharpie pen.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Yea.. bad news: Beaugard would've turned out better, but I was in the car when I drew him. The only paper I had in the car was so crinkly yellowed stuff, and when I got home, I was to lazy to re-draw him. So.... yea.. ha..ha.. And I have to say his color could've been a bit better because of that. :/


----------



## Impolite

how about Chita?  she is my darling baby<3
she's a marbled blue/purple girl. the purple just started coming out and I'm going to sit and take pics tonight till my hands fall off, so hopefully I can get it.


----------



## rosefoo

Thank you I love the pic of Gillie you drew! Now that I think about it he does kinda remind me of a lion too lol. By the way, I'm also thirteen and these drawings that you are doing are WAY better than anything I could ever do. You're have an amazing talent!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

@Impolite: OMG I would LOVE to draw Chita, she is one of the most beautiful female bettas I have ever seen!! She rivals those on aquabid!! If you got her at a LFS/LPS I have to say what a lovely find 

@rosefoo: He is the king of the aquarium, lol! And thanks so much!!


----------



## Impolite

UglyMuffin777 said:


> @Impolite: OMG I would LOVE to draw Chita, she is one of the most beautiful female bettas I have ever seen!! She rivals those on aquabid!! If you got her at a LFS/LPS I have to say what a lovely find
> 
> @rosefoo: He is the king of the aquarium, lol! And thanks so much!!


omgosh thank you!!
me and my friend went and I was spending the night then going to school the next day, and I saw her at Petsmart, and I was like "kera.... please. give me $0.99, please. I swear I'll pay you back."
I literally could NOT leave her there.
She stayed in a cup for a day after that!
then when I got her home, I was so in love.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Haha if I was your friend I would probally be like "ya right, im buying her for myself" No, lol joking, I would never say that, but she really is a beauty


----------



## smellsfishie

Thanks for drawing Beauregard!  he turned out cute. Even with the shaky car.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Could you do my girl Gia? I have some pcis of her on my profile


----------



## GunsABlazin

UglyMuffin777 said:


> Of course I'll do beauregard!!! He is such a beauty!!!
> 
> Any way last night, when I had zero things to do, I was skimming through the threads and saw gunsABlazin had been drawing the merman bettas. So I thought I could try to draw one :shock: AHHHHH its bad.
> 
> View attachment 32922
> 
> I know: the horror!!
> 
> This next one looks angry-
> View attachment 32923
> 
> 
> Don't get mad at me gunsABlazin!! I know I stole your idea, but it was only for fun ;-)


I would never get mad, they are good!


----------



## GunsABlazin

Mermaid Fish said:


> lol get mad at him, he stole my idea. Remember way back when I was doing watercolor mermaids. Oh, and you mermaid is pretty good.What are you using to draw?


get mad at me? but i is She..not he.


----------



## Mermaid Fish

Oh, sorry. I just assumed because I have a brother who's obsessed with guns and stuff. I'd never be mad at you. XD You have way better drawing skills than me.


----------



## GunsABlazin

lol. im also obsessed with guns.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

@smellsfishie: Why thank you  also I kinda like the yellowed paper, it gives it am important look 

@bettaloverforever16: Of course I'll do Gia XD

@gunsABlazing: Oh good, phew. Your mermaids look proffessional, mine look like disney princesses, lol


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Mermaid Fish said:


> Oh, sorry. I just assumed because I have a brother who's obsessed with guns and stuff. I'd never be mad at you. XD You have way better drawing skills than me.


Lol, my brother too. He keeps a "Dungeons and dragons" axe under his bed(he is 40, like 27 years younger than me) and when our neice came over, she found the axe :/ luckily no one got hurt.

Any way, midnight, I finished your girl. I did it in your style of drawing


----------



## GunsABlazin

oh wow shes great!!!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

I'd like to take the credit of this, but it isn't me coloring this. I just used GIMP to cut out the background of a female betta fish, then colored over it with colored pencils to make it look like I drew it. Its funny, I never thought people would think it was me doing this like they did midnight. And you know me gunsABlazing, I am not truly the Photoshop master, lol.

Read this thread to understand: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76486&page=5

But thanks anyway, haha.


----------



## GunsABlazin

I got it after a second. 


Sorry my compliment turned into an insult >.<. 
and your mermaids dont look like Disney mermaids! yours are more creative!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

No its totally not an insult!! Im proud I can make it seem like I drew it, lol.

They somewhat do though, they even have ariels comb over, rofl.








COMB OVER!!!!


----------



## GunsABlazin

eaaasy now... comb overs can be hazardous to someones health.


----------



## GunsABlazin

Here, do Graphite for meh!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

comb overs... ha. ha ha.

And sure I'll do Graphite  Can you make Cosmo into a merman for me please  After everyone elses bettas of course 









Whoa, sorry, its big :/


----------



## GunsABlazin

lol, what tail is he? I dont have any more to do atm!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

He's a halfmoon


----------



## GunsABlazin

he is in my Mermaid thread!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Okay !! Finished Chita and Gia  Im working on Graphite, but he will not be forgotten 

CHITA!!! <3 Sorry bout her back, I kinda messed that up 








GIA!!! <3


----------



## Impolite

OH MY GOSH!  I love what you did for chita. Superb


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Why thank you


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Graphite!!! Have you ever thought about breeding him?? If so, I would buy one of his children!!! He is really really handsome.

And that little bit of purple on his jaw? Sorry I accidently picked up the violet colored pencil. The black and the voilet pencils look ALOT alike and I was drawing in the dark with just a faint light


----------



## GunsABlazin

he is great! thank you!
and yes.. i have tried a couple times. But due to my lack of knowledge he hasn't spawned. If my CT spawn is successful, im going to try him again.

And isnt that crazy? i HATE how the Violet pencil looks like the black!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Oh

And I know!! The stinkin pencils are out to get us  I think they're jealous since the black pencil is the most popular


----------



## GunsABlazin

the black and the silver...they rule the pencil box.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Dang right, lol


----------



## fishman12

Could you draw?


----------



## GunsABlazin

oooooooo. is he a ct?
if he is, lol he and my Opal would make pretty blue/white marbles! haha


----------



## fishman12

Yes! Hehe


----------



## GunsABlazin

you can draw her to UM if you like!

Heres my Opal...i just spawned her with my CT Pyrite!


----------



## fishman12

Cute!


----------



## GunsABlazin

shes got a shiny blue sheen. lol.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Lol, I'll draw them both!!! But after I finish my paint by numbers thing a ma jig


----------



## fishman12

Ooooooo what are you gonna paint?


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Two horses.  I finished but right now I'm at a friends house. I don't have any free time to draw so if it's okay with you guys can I wait till I get back to draw your bettas? It will be tommarrow sometime.


----------



## GunsABlazin

course its fine.


----------



## fishman12

Of course!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Ugh!! Sorry my stinkin friend got the wrong movie address so her mom didn't want to go to the movie theater again till the next day, so I stayed over night AGAIN!! And got a little caught up with watching shark week, hee hee. I might have to try drawing a betta shark, lol. Any way I am working on your bettas at the moment


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Okay guys!!! Here they are!!!

The name is Sand, right??? I like the way his coloring turned out :lol:








Opal. I wasn't sure what the green spot was on the pictures? Was it her natural coloring? ;-) If so, thats so cool!!


----------



## hermeh

can you please do mine:


----------



## betta lover1507

please do mine i never got my betta's in drawing can you do luna or straw berry?

luna:









straw berry:


----------



## betta lover1507

luna had a crown tail back fin and the rest are VT fins, her fins are red and with blue rays on them, and her body is blackish with a blue sheen.

i never got anyone that did my pictures so i had to do my own










there not good though


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Okay, I'll do all three!!


----------



## betta lover1507

:thankyou:THANK YOU! no one ever did my bettas am excited


----------



## hermeh

does that include mine?


----------



## betta lover1507

i only have two i want, so it probably does
sorry my camera isn't the best, especially on luna because she has a black body


when will it be done? sorry am not trying to rush i just want to know


----------



## UglyMuffin777

It includes you Hermeh  btw I'm done with him and strawberry, just have to finish luna


----------



## UglyMuffin777

I forget his name..








Strawberry!!








Luna!! The picture was a tad bit blurry, so sorry if the colors are not quite right. I kinda expirimented


----------



## hermeh

yay thanks so much i'll save it


----------



## betta lover1507

omg so cute!!! X333


----------



## betta lover1507

i luv them but it is ok i know luna's photo was really blurry but i LOVE them so much i put them in my PC 
but luna had red fins but it's ok x33 ( so cute)


----------



## Dozzem

My profile pic? >.< Anyway you like, his name is Ula~


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Thanks guys 

And of course! I'll start on Ula ASAP


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Oh my gosh, there are like a bajillion betta drawing threads :blink:







I like this smiley, lol


----------



## betta lover1507

if you have time can you do my HMPK (has no name):








i feel like am asking a bit to much . i always tell someone to please draw him but i don't think they did.
his body looks purple but it is actually blue with a green sheen to it. thx if you can =]]


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Oh of course I'll do him too!!!  I just have to set up my 10g for some babies I (hopefully) am recieving, and pack my backpack for school.


----------



## Dozzem

UglyMuffin777 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> And of course! I'll start on Ula ASAP


Thanks~


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks so much i always wanted to have a drawing of him,
sorry to waste your time =[


----------



## UglyMuffin777

> thanks so much i always wanted to have a drawing of him,
> sorry to waste your time =[


Lol no way!! You aren't wasting my time


----------



## betta lover1507

that makes me feel better bout it =]]


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Voila~ Zey are finished!!

NO NAME!!! Haha









ULA!!! I drew his little plant since I made him wayy to brown:-?


----------



## Dozzem

UglyMuffin777 said:


> Voila~ Zey are finished!!
> 
> NO NAME!!! Haha
> 
> View attachment 33700
> 
> 
> ULA!!! I drew his little plant since I made him wayy to brown:-?
> 
> View attachment 33701


I love it!!! don't worry about it! He turns brown once in a while >.<


----------



## betta lover1507

xP lol my grey betta turns white


----------



## UglyMuffin777

He was grey??? Oh... Im so sorry. :/


----------



## betta lover1507

no that was his color xP he is like steelish- blue with splashes of red, some times he will be white (lol).

thank you so much for him i found a name "oceanist"


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Neat name!!


----------



## Pitluvs

Amazing! I wish I could draw like this... I'd have one of each of my Bettas for my Betta wall lol


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Thank you  Betta wall, lol. I should make me one of those.:crazy:


----------



## fishman12

UglyMuffin777 said:


> The name is Sand, right??? I like the way his coloring turned out :lol:
> View attachment 33585


Thanks soooo much! His name is Dominic lol, I put sand in there and that was the only thing in there for a while lol. THANKS!


----------



## betta lover1507

i have a *last *betta his name is lunar (dbt):








he is a double tail. this is the little guy that turns white xP
sorry to waste time luv your drawings i really feel like am asking for a lot.
thx if you can :blueyay::greenyay::redyay::blueyay::greenyay::redyay:


----------



## UglyMuffin777

You are so not asking a lot  And I'll do him, sorry I was at a friends house.


----------



## betta lover1507

no it is ok take your time i respect that you want your time =]] but thank yous o muchh.


----------



## BettaGirl290

:O can you do one of Sakai? please? it would mean a lot, plus you get to be in my album! xD


----------



## trilobite

Awesome pictures!
I donnt want to be a burden but I'd be honoured if you'd do one of my bettas. You can choose any from my album :-D 

Thank you so much


----------



## MaggieLynn

Could you do one of Norbert the one in my avi? He passed a couple days ago and I would love to have a cool pic of him.


----------



## betta lover1507

i can't wait for lunar =D ... if you could can you.. draw a snake? my baby girl "hunter" my ball python died yesterday night ='[[ i miss her so much i can't draw snakes good just tell me if you have the time or you can draw a snake, and tell me for photo if you can


----------



## fishy friend2

Can you do hope


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Holy cow I got caught up in school and forgot about this, lol!!! I'm going out of town this week and have a butt load of homework to catch up on, so I'll do em, just might not post em up till next week. Is that all right everyone??!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

And I'll try going a snake!!


----------



## betta lover1507

thank you so much this really means a lot to me because i just miss her soo much {=] here is her photo her name is hunter (lol boy name): go here there in my FB http://http://www.facebook.com/prof.../?set=a.229090557116291.65828.100000460449071


----------



## Reece

Hi loving the drawings!!!! Mind if you did a drawing of my purple veil tail Daz???


----------



## betta lover1507

reece he is gorgeous 0.0


----------



## Reece

Haha thanks! He was a real eye catcher in the LFS, the thing I love is that his body is dark and his fins are bright, he is also an amazing bubble nest builder, he is currently attempting a new nest! At the moment there's just clumps around the top of the tank, he's getting there. He's a slow but consistent nester, he's also very protectie of it haha. If I get near the tank he will go right next to his nest lol


----------



## Reece

If you look closely enough at the picture you can see blobs at the top of the water, those are bubbles!


----------



## betta lover1507

lol i love how he looks that 's how skylight used to be.. always making bubble nest 24/7 until i feed him XP does he have red splashes? he looks like a royal blue in the pic


----------



## Reece

His ventrals are red if that's what you mean...


----------



## betta lover1507

i always loved solid colors with red ventral some reason, some of my betta's have that too


----------



## Aquarianblue

*Hello.*

May I request that my female, Garnet be drawn? I don't mind how it's drawn, just excited to maybe have it done. Here she is, my baby girl, Garnet. :-D


----------



## betta lover1507

aw she i so cute =3


----------



## Aquarianblue

betta lover1507 said:


> aw she i so cute =3


Thank you! She's adorable and she knows it. she should anyways, I go and tell her, and her tankmate Flirt how pretty they are all the time!


----------



## betta lover1507

lol that's what i say to my strawberry and luna too XP


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Okay- Two down. I was kinda rushing so I admit, hope's head is a little on the bad side


















And for Hunter, the picture wouldn't load on my computer so could you maybe post it on this thread?


----------



## BettaMiah

Very good. I love Prince Nez on the first page. 

Awesome. 

I fail at fish. Big time.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Gahhh so embarrassed about Hopes head  I should do him over

ANYWAY I like the way Garnet turned out, for some reason my colored pencils decided to glow









**And thank you BettaMiah


----------



## UglyMuffin777

AHHAHAHHAHAHA a redo of Hope!!!

Could NOT stand the face, lol ;-)










Dang its big....

**edit: Unfortunatly, the color isnt as good   

***And i does look like I used photoshop- Which i did not, I like to use my trusty colored pencils


----------



## Aquarianblue

UglyMuffin777 said:


> Gahhh so embarrassed about Hopes head  I should do him over
> 
> ANYWAY I like the way Garnet turned out, for some reason my colored pencils decided to glow
> 
> View attachment 37273
> 
> 
> **And thank you BettaMiah


I love it!!! Thank you so very much!!


----------



## betta lover1507

aww there so cute X3


----------



## UglyMuffin777

thank you ))))


----------



## trilobite

Thank you so much!! You've done an awesome job. I love it
:-D :-D


----------



## bettaluvies

oooooh i luv ur style sooooo much! could you do my betta dragon? look in my album if you want a diff pic.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Thank you!!! And your betta is really pwwwerty.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Okay------ Lunar is finished!!! 









***ALERT!!***:blueyay: I am going to start drawing horses, cats, dogs, and whatever for you guys!!! :-D


----------



## betta lover1507

aww thsnk you soo much i just LOVVEEE it sooo much. am not at home right now so i will save it when i do. you also got his curve on his head.
THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Flaretacious

Could you draw one of my bettas?


----------



## Flaretacious

This is Flirt.....


----------



## betta lover1507

i finally got a photo of my snake her name is hunter, she was a ball python:








thx if you can {=]


----------



## UglyMuffin777

AWW. I have like a bajillion animals but the only ones with scales of any sort are my bettas and tortioses, so I find snakes quite interesting.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

DRAGON! My scaner went a little haywire cause for some reason its all blurry and smudge like. 










***EDIT: http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?u=28733 I've posted all the drawings I have done in this album, if anyone would care to look


----------



## betta lover1507

thx can't wait


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Man oh man oh man, I got to fix my scanner. For some reason its blurring all the pics!

Flirt









Hunter
First time drawing a snake! Ever!


----------



## betta lover1507

thx =D
am asking WAY TOO MUCH so am not gonna ask for you to draw my new girl in the family i got today


----------



## Flaretacious

Thank you, I liked it. :-D
I know what you mean about scanners they work good for a long while but then after a while they seem to do some pretty weird things when scanning pictures and drawings. :shock: 
Its cute, made me smile thank you again. keep up the good work :cheers:


----------



## UglyMuffin777

@betta lover: you are so not asking too much, haha  if you want me to draw another betta, I can totally do it for you

@Flaretacious: thank you  and yea, scanners enjoy being grumpy once in a while, haha =]


----------



## betta lover1507

ok then here is my latest new betta:
















she has very long fins, a peach like body, with pink-ish orange fins, she is also a VT


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Im guessing her name is Rose??


----------



## UglyMuffin777

I just assumed her name was rose from your signature, sooo yea.

NOW my silly scanner does this weird thing where it puts a thick grey line around the picture. Grrrrr. :frustrated:


----------



## fishman12

Great drawing


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Why thank you :crazy: I just noticed you can change the color of your font, and the style :shock:


----------



## fishman12

oh really I didn't know


----------



## UglyMuffin777

ha ha ha


----------



## fishman12

Can you see this?


----------



## UglyMuffin777

yup


----------



## fishman12

Cool.


----------



## betta lover1507

UglyMuffin777 said:


> I just assumed her name was rose from your signature, sooo yea.
> 
> NOW my silly scanner does this weird thing where it puts a thick grey line around the picture. Grrrrr. :frustrated:
> 
> 
> View attachment 38774


thank you so much X3 i really like it, but yes her name is rose 

i luv your avii, i have a female called luna too XP


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Thank you :lol:

Just some random betta I felt like posting(i was bored)


----------



## betta lover1507

it is very good ;] even though it is random, i *had *another but he passed away and the pic is horrible >.<


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Awww


----------



## Miyazawa

just wanna drop by and say that your drawings are absolutely stunning. I can really see that you put a lot of time and effort doing them. It's realistic with a cartoonish touch  May i ask how old are you?


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Thank you, that means alot  And I am 13 years of age


----------



## Miyazawa

UglyMuffin777 said:


> Thank you, that means alot  And I am 13 years of age


i wish there are more people like you! Animal lover, and doing what you want with your whole heart! keep it up


----------



## allilovesherbetta

*can u draw this guy?*

jumbali<3


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Miyazawa: Aww. <3 <3 Thanks so much <3 <3

allilovesherbetta: Of course


----------



## allilovesherbetta

thx when do think it will be done.. btw i luv ur style(=


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Thank you  and maybe today or tommarow- I have a big-end-of-the-quarter math test I should be studying for. I finished the outline though-

**also: he has a pinkish body with blue-violet fins right?


----------



## MistersMom

could you please draw my deseased one ghost, in myalbums, idk how to put pictures on here,im sorry.have fun with his amzing color, your great.


----------



## allilovesherbetta

yes .. sryy its hard to see him in the pictures i had to use my webcam


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Finished

I went a little bit crazy with the color

Its kinda blurry though, stupid scanner


----------



## UglyMuffin777

AND yes! I can do Ghost.


----------



## allilovesherbetta

i love it!!!!!!! im gonna print it and hang it above his tank... beautiful art


----------



## MistersMom

kay thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

@allilovesherbetta: Thank you  :cheers:


----------



## allilovesherbetta

no thank you!!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Ghost is done:lol: Although for some reason, it doesn't like like him:|


----------



## Miyazawa

Can you do my fish and my cats lol please. I adore your drawings.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Sure


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Could you do one of my Cheddar?  Pretty please? He's not a double-tail, btw, he's a VT with...well...its a birth defect I think....He's from wal-mart, he can't be a Double-tail. Does that make sense? D: 

You can draw him with a full VT tail if thats easier for you, me and Cheddar aren't picky x)


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Orange dalmation at WALMART? Wow that's so neat! And believe or not, I kinda like his "double-tail" it makes him unique to all the other veiltails  Im gonna draw his "double tail" cause I like that about him


----------



## LittleNibbles93

UglyMuffin777 said:


> Orange dalmation at WALMART? Wow that's so neat! And believe or not, I kinda like his "double-tail" it makes him unique to all the other veiltails  Im gonna draw his "double tail" cause I like that about him


Okay! And yes, he is definitely an awesome find at Wal-Mart. 
The top-half of his tail has more finnage then the lower half, so, just imagine a double tail with a very un-even split. (the VT who wanted to be a DT ) Thank you!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

@Miyazawa: Do you have pictures of them?


----------



## Miyazawa

UglyMuffin777 said:


> @Miyazawa: Do you have pictures of them?


yes! 








you can pick one of the betta pictures, pick the one that you think is interesting or more fun to draw 








for cats i would love for you to draw all of them ( i know im greedy but i just love your art) if you don't want to i can post a picture of one of them

thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Awed haha your cats are soo cute! I can draw them all

And to everyone who I promised i'd draw your betta or cat: I'm going out of town for about 4 days or so, so I'll try to get them in on Tues. sorry I'm still going to draw them I just don't have time today which is when we are leaving


----------



## UglyMuffin777

There was a _delay_ in our leaving, so I thought I would finish a picture before I left







oh yes


----------



## Miyazawa

UglyMuffin777 said:


> Awed haha your cats are soo cute! I can draw them all
> 
> And to everyone who I promised i'd draw your betta or cat: I'm going out of town for about 4 days or so, so I'll try to get them in on Tues. sorry I'm still going to draw them I just don't have time today which is when we are leaving


Thanks!! Have fun doing whatever you are doing


----------



## betta lover1507

OH MY GLOB it looks alot like him


----------



## fishman12

He's beautiful miyazawa


----------



## Miyazawa

fishman12 said:


> He's beautiful miyazawa


thank you!


----------



## fishman12

He's Little Freud?


----------



## Miyazawa

fishman12 said:


> He's Little Freud?


yes  my little betta is little freud since im a psychology nerd lol and thanks


----------



## LittleNibbles93

UglyMuffin777 said:


> There was a _delay_ in our leaving, so I thought I would finish a picture before I left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes
> 
> View attachment 39240


Aw! I love it! Thank you so much!  And Cheddar loves it too! It looks just like him! I can even see the mischief on his face! >:3


----------



## Larsa

could you do one of my betta, Jappi? Pics on my profile Albums! =D


----------

